# Wivenhoe 19-08-06



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Great weather, good fishing and some exercise. Top stuff Ross


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUnOyW8AABrXgAASQIcYpBAgP+3foCAAiQ1TyjaR6jI0BoaBoNVP9E0TQ1NG0TENPUfqhAIDHWXE/NszknhPJqd4LbUgWJ0kNK2c1VorZ5PkEFSKkkZsnQ8b0xahCyKWD2DRN7l7bN9xDQhPd+cqHyTt1nODS4jGt+Cgpd6jMQyRAl0lhIFXSeGa33QW5SdL2YXVMLYsYpg8SxpCNOh3U2RV5NdAofi7kinChIJOdkt4


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

Good Stuff Ross,

I'm going back for a paddle toomorrow, hope I do as well as you.

I'd like to swap all your catties tho for some bass.

Cheers


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Ross, nice yella m8, where did you launch? and where abouts did you get the yella?


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

cool, I'm up for my sailing club membership me thinks, got all the paperwork, just gotta fill it out and part with the dollars. 8)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Great result with the GP Ross, and must say _Arius_ adds a certain class to the other fellas.

Following the enjoyment of last week I think I'll return for a 3-4 day burst before the next school holidays.

After trying Gilbo's Cob Cooker I bought one and might try smoking arius and see if that helps his appeal :lol:


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

> I have tried eating one or two Forkies in the past (because some bloke from Torbanlea reckoned they were tasty) but I obviously didn't prepare them properly or used the wrong river rock.


Aaaahhh!! my work here is done


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Nah not really, The salt water forkies are OK


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Sounds like you had a great day for fishing Ross. At least you caught a fish worth catching, that was a very nice yella. Well done & great on you for releasing it to fight another day. :wink:

Got some feed back from the fishing comp at Wivenhoe when we were there, all competitors caught there bass from 7.30am till 9.00am and then they sat there and enjoyed there view, apparently the fish go extremely shut mouth and you can't tempt them with anything. The winning competitor won with a bag limit of 2 fish and a weight of 5.5kg, that is 2 very big fish. :shock:

Ross your lucky having access to closer launch areas to fishable grounds from the sailing club.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWePeRfkAABlfgAASUAOggiAAFAo/5/6qIACCIp+qPSepqenoiepkZHqaemSERqeiAxDQaZBkZAVnV8DsnKdqx5ZvVLNqEG8/PvJ4+km62Wu7o9DTUj2SAymOiAU8/NDk5gJkUboX6g2fi++oGMA5FyNWYNpSDC4Rt1vesVVdItPDMjHCAPvjApPudKqFN+Qe1mBOIEJAhOholQxxMDUj3X+LuSKcKEhx7yL8gA==


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Are you saying that yellow belly don't reproduce in impoundments? :shock: I know Bass require specific salinity and temp to spawn, but have always thought that GPs didn't have the same requirements re: salinity.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Karl

here is the answer http://tinyurl.com/e5www

Of interest is the following opinion on bass, from the same site....

Native Fish Australia stongly encourages the use of only catch and release fishing when targeting bass in its native streams. In stocked dams, however, bass fishing for the table within the legal bag and size limits is supported and encouraged.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks Richo, methinks there is some more research to be done however, as in wivenhoe and other such 'dams' there are considerable distances to be traveled upstream to spawn. I am guessing that they are referring to land locked dams, and not impoundments on major waterways.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

A fine feckle of fish Ross, great report and pics. Have ya ever tried a Yella on the plate? :?:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I've had two in the last week and was quite surprised to find them go down very well, first one I did in a marinade of ginger, garlic and chilli powder and the other one I did half in beer batter and the other half in a thai ginger sauce, all went bloody beautiful.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Ho Ross,

Seriously, this time  When you fillet yellowbelly, skin them and you will see a line of fat like tissue directly beneath the where the dorsal fin was and likewise above the anal fin. remove ALL of that then cook normally. very good. (same applies for bass)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

YakAtak said:


> I've had two in the last week and was quite surprised to find them go down very well, first one I did in a marinade of ginger, garlic and chilli powder and the other one I did half in beer batter and the other half in a thai ginger sauce, all went bloody beautiful.


While the second one was in a beer batter, you failed to mention the first was eaten with copious quantities of beer 'au naturel' :lol:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Yes Richo, it would thoroughly drowned in garlic, ginger and chilli, but it was still delicious.  
The first fish had no fat in it at all, but the second one had a small amount, once this was removed it was as nice a piece of fish as from the first fish.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcU59cgAACTfgAASUaeACiAAUCo/7/+gMADGaGqn6ekmkaepoGE9NEPEhoNU2p5QaaAANAAAanpGptFPIgyBpoA0aIB1cRTG4PL0pHk62HnYyRtVXxXyNz959V7GXFSzLhjzCDKaz1bbZM2OgDpnXFytYlOkKKI634L38M0QhEEYV5EQUTFdEQcGbN9BWOevGWNUJ0Su0uSyZfap/XJFe9r4wlK5QWfe5HUIa/1ggIo9Nhaep4sQMkwiqTX4Jy08jcMwpLWoaEyRiiiQx6Sw68AhkY+ClvQo7Aqdx/i7kinChIYpz65A


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Hehe, I could call the Espri, Spicy Thai


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

I can back up Karl on this one, he offered the other half to me while at the Wivenhoe weekend and it was absolutely beautiful. That was the first time for freshwater fish for me and recommend it highly. I will take a bass home with me next time and prepare it in breadcrumbs and cook it in a frypan. I can taste it now.


----------

